# HOCARS SuperBowl Sunday Feb 3rd



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Biggest HO slot car show ever!!!!
SuperBowl Sunday in NY at the Huntington Hilton Hotel
In the Grand Ballroom, spaceous and well lit!
10AM to 2PM
Tables almost SOLD OUT
email [email protected] for info
(203) 804-2455 Bob Beers

Lots and lots of slots and lots and lots of well known dealers will be there. :wave:


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

What dealers will be attending?


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not Bob but I know for a fact Rob Budano will be there. "Budshocars".

I'll tell bob to post a list of people so everyone knows who'll be there.

Cheers


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

This show gets over 300 people.It's constant moving.We all have a good time.If I come home with empty pockets,no money,then I know I was having fun Bring lots of money.It's not anymore expensive then any other show,it's because there is so much to buy.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'll be there shopping.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Super Bowl 55 Chevy*

SUPER BOWL SPECIAL 55 CHEVY
This Stars and Stripes special will be available at the show.These are test shot pictures from Dash.The car is in production now.It will AFX and T-jet.be available after the show only from [email protected]


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Very cool........


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm in for at least one of each. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I would love for someone to do a series of slot cars with that paint scheme, like Muscle Machines did with their diecast sets.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Dealers at the SuperBowl Show include:*

Fellow Slotters:

Some of the dealers in attendance at the @008 SuperBowl HO Slot Car
Show.

Bob (mr-aurora) Beers
Dan (mr_Tyco) Esposito
Tom (TomHOCARS-Dashman) Stumpf
Bud (Bud's HO) Budano
Mario (the Chief) Pisano
Mark (Syracuse slots) Clark
Bobby (AutoWorldFlorida) Hanuschiewicz
Alan (Galinko Arms) Galinko
Gene (Drum Corps) Hedden
Rabbit Racing
The MD-VA- Slot car contingent
Joe (NJ Nostalgia) Corea,
Scott Zaliewski
Angelo Rodriguez
Dave Lockwood
Mike Aprehamian's TYCO
Guy Graziano

and many, many, more........ .

60 great tables of HO Slot car fun.........

HOCARS SUPERBOWL SHOW!

In the Grand Ballroom in the back of the Hotel

Sunday Feb 3rd, 2008
Huntington Hilton Hotel
Melville NY
10AM-2PM
$5.00 admission


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hold me 1 of each special 55 Tom,i'll pick them up at the show that day.Thanks


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

ok.i'll see you there


----------

